# Newbie, looking for opinions.



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, Happy Easter. I've spent the last month, to a few weeks reading and researching this site. Lots and lots of helpful info. I just bought a 125 Galllon tank from a friend with a bunch of accessories, filters, etc., and just started adding the lace rock I bought at my lfs.

I'm new to fishkeeping, but I want to do it right, and follow all guidelines as much as possible. So I try to search and find answers myself before I ask questions.....although I may have many questions later..lol.

I'm using eggcrate below the rocks, and pool filter sand. I want to use mostly rock, and maybe one or two plants. I took some pics at different angles, so any opinions and pointers are much appreciated. I made a list of the cichlids I want to stock with, although I misplaced it..lol. :-? 
But, mostly Haps and Peacocks, with a few yellow labs is what I want.

So heres the pics....let me know what you think. Too much rock? Not enough? Not natural looking? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, I'd probably add more rock. Are you done adding sand? Need about another inch I'd say. At 72"x18", that's around 70 pounds.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yes I'm defnitely adding more sand. Its all rinsed and sitting in 2 buckets as we speak. I added that thin layer to get in the small blocks of the eggcrate. I didnt want to add all of the sand until after the rocks were in the position I wanted them. I was waiting for my LFS to get more lace rock in, since I cleaned them out, because I wanted to add a few smaller ones stacked on the bigger ones. I have 3 Emperor 400 filters that I would like to hide behind the rocks a bit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

GTZ said:


> I'd probably add more rock.


That's so funny, I was going to say take out some rock. If it is mostly haps and peacocks, they like the open swimming area.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you also accept ideas that have little to do with the tank? One way to get better pictures is to stand to one side just enough that the flash does not bounce back to the camera. Picky, picky, picky, huh?  The rest looks like they should do fine.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok I guess I'm not the best photographer. But, thank you for your input.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like a fine start to me! Besides, if you are anything like me you will be perpetually rearranging your setup as you and your fish grow. :thumb: Good luck!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I think what you have is a good start. I'm only about a month a head of you and I've probably re-arranged my rocks a dozen times or more. Hopefully the fish are not annoyed by it. I would say enough rock for now until you figure out how many fish you want to stock and the size of them.

I recommend getting a mechanical arm that you can stick in the water to grab rock and move around if you have to. It allows you to sketch and see the tank as you are moving the rock without constantly sticking your entire arm in the tank. Next to my python, it's the next best tool to have IMO.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I seen those mechanical arms.....and I seen a bunch that looked kind of flimsy. I will have to get ahold of one. I plan on adding more rocks, small ones, in the future. As I add my fish every few weeks, it will make new teritories for them.

I changed the setup, because I wasnt happy with the way it looked the fist time. And I created some more open space on the right side of the tank for the fish that will be in open water more. Here's some pics.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh and thank you all for your advice! much appreciated! :fish:


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks much better now, IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks DavidH! I like this alot better now. I am also going to add a few small fake plants, to blend in the background a bit. I'm not a big fan of the plants, but I do like the subtlety of a few here and there. Then again, I've seen some of the planted tanks on here from some of you guys that are killer! But I'm guessing they are mostly real plants, which I'm not ready to get into.

I was also thinking of adding some Spongebob figures in the front to make it look excellent!!! LMAO Never!!!


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Norm! I appreciate it!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > I'd probably add more rock.
> ...


I was :zz: . Also, I suffer from mbuna brain


----------



## cichlidfish348 (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks very nice.

Your rocks look pretty sturdy, but just in case, I recommend using a clear silicone to glue them together. Cichlids are notorious for digging, and before you know it you'll have an avalanche of rocks either killing a fish or scratching up the glass on your tank.

This is just a suggestion, because it has happened to me a few times but now I know better lol 

Tank looks good though, good luck with everything


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks! I appreciate it.

I do have the egg crate at the bottom of the tank. Things look a bit different now. The biggest rocks are all resting right on the eggcrate. I know what you mean though. After my tank cycled, I did a water change and dug in with my hands around the bottom rocks, just to check the stability, and they are definitely not moving. I have a bunch of the smaller ones on top that I did consider siliconing together.

I wont be putting anymore pics up until I stock the tank.....which I am hoping is next week. Everytime I try and put money aside, a bill pops up!! LOL And lack of overtime at work isnt helping. :lol:

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## cichlidfish348 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never tried the egg crates before. Are they used to avoid pressure points on the glass?


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, alot of members use it, which is why I gave it a shot. I just layed the bigger rocks on top of it, and then added the sand. That way if the fish start digging, the rocks stay put.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I see eggcrate debated a lot and it all comes down to like or don't. For some they feel it makes the glass less apt to break. I don't hear anybody that has actually broken the bottom glass that way, so I don't use it. Others don't want the bottom scratched but for me the bottom is out of sight and doesn't worry me. What does bug me is when the sand gets moved off the eggcrate as the current changes and the fish dig. The squares are just too obvious and unnatural to me. I find it a pain to get the grung out of the squares as well so no eggcrate for me. I like it in other tanks if they like it!!!!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Even with haps mine tend to use my rock wall pretty often, minus really the blue dolphins, they tend to stay at the bottom sifting sand in the open together.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

I use egg crate in all of my rocked tanks


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Not too sure if the eggcrate will stay. I may want to take it out if it shows itself while the fish dig. As I stock the tank, I will be moving rocks around for the Mbuna to make their territories all at once, since I cant fully stock my tank in one go.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

Seeing a little egg crate exposed is alot better than a rock stack falling and cracking glass


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

I understand that. One little chip or crack could be a huge problem. It gives me peace of mind having it there. It will most likely stay. I probably wont mind seeing it a little bit here and there.


----------

